# The Travel Book Co: Πού είναι το βιβλιοπωλείο της ταινίας Νότινγκ Χιλ;



## nickel (Aug 13, 2012)

Τα πρώτα δύο χρόνια που έμενα στο Λονδίνο πήγαινα καθυστερημένος σε όλα μου τα ραντεβού. Μου ήταν αδύνατο να υπολογίσω τις αποστάσεις, πόση ώρα θα έπαιρνε το μετρό, το λεωφορείο, το περίμενε, το περπάτημα. Γι’ αυτό έχω απόλυτη κατανόηση για την ταλαιπωρία των δημοσιογράφων στο Λονδίνο, τις καθυστερήσεις, τις εκδηλώσεις που δεν προλάβαιναν. Στο δεύτερο επεισόδιο της κωμικής τηλεοπτικής σειράς _Twenty Twelve_ οι ίδιοι οι διοργανωτές των Ολυμπιακών καταφέρνουν να χαθούν καθώς προσπαθούν να πάνε στο χώρο του σταδίου.

Καταλαβαίνω όλη την αγανάκτηση του δημοσιογράφου Γιάννη Γιαγκίνη που καταθέτει στο άρθρο του στο protagon.gr _Προσέξτε τι θα πείτε, κύριε Ρογκ!
_ Αυτό που δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω είναι πώς θεωρήθηκε αξιοθέατο το βιβλιοπωλείο του Θάτσερ (Χιου Γκραντ) στην ταινία Νότινγκ Χιλ. Γράφει ο Γιάννης Γιαγκίνης:

Στην διαδρομή κάναμε μια στάση στο Queensway, όπου πετυχαίνεις τις καλύτερες ανταλλαγές συναλλάγματος στο Λονδίνο, *περπατήσαμε μέχρι το Notting Hill μπας και βρούμε στο διάβα μας εκείνο το περιβόητο βιβλιοπωλείο στο οποίο δούλευε ο Χιου Γκραντ και στο οποίο γοήτευσε την Τζούλια Ρόμπερτς στη γνωστή ταινία (μάταια το ψάξαμε, δεν ξέρω αν υφίσταται άλλωστε)* και τελικά πήγαμε στο Earls Court, όπου ανακαλύψαμε ότι το γήπεδο βόλεϊ είχε κάνα εικοσάλεπτο περπάτημα και μας συνέφερε να κατέβουμε σε άλλον σταθμό.

Δεν μπόρεσα να μην αναφωνήσω «Πού πας, Καραμήτρο;». Έχω μια μανία να αναζητώ τις τοποθεσίες όπου γίνονται γυρίσματα ταινιών και να βλέπω πού και πώς είναι στην πραγματικότητα, ιδίως όταν είναι μέγαρα, πύργοι, παλάτια ή ειδυλλιακές τοποθεσίες. Αλλά ένα βιβλιοπωλείο; Και σιγά μη σε περιμένει…

Και όμως… Είχε ντετεκτιβίστικο ενδιαφέρον η ανακάλυψη του βιβλιοπωλείου, ιδίως αφού η Wikipedia δίνει αυτή τη στιγμή λανθασμένες πληροφορίες:
You can find The Travel Book Store on Portobello Rd 161.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Notting_Hill_(film)#Production

Μόνο εδώ, για να ξέρετε, θα βρείτε συγκεντρωμένες τις απαραίτητες αξιόπιστες πληροφορίες αν σκοπεύετε να πάτε για προσκύνημα:





Φωτ. 1​
Τα γυρίσματα έγιναν στο αριθμό 142 της Portobello Road και το όνομα του βιβλιοπωλείου στην ταινία ήταν *The Travel Book Co* (φωτ. 1). Τον καιρό (1999) που προβλήθηκε η ταινία στο σημείο εκείνο βρισκόταν ένα παλαιοπωλείο (Nicholls Antique Arcade). Αργότερα το μαγαζί ήταν το επιπλάδικο Gong (φωτ. 2), αυτό που φαίνεται τώρα στα Google Maps, λίγο προτού κλείσει και μετακομίσει. Εκεί υπάρχει σήμερα ένα παπουτσάδικο που δεν διστάζει να εκμεταλλευτεί τη διασημότητα της διεύθυνσης: πήρε για όνομα τον τίτλο της ταινίας και μάλιστα αντιγράφει στην ταμπέλα του μέχρι και τη γραμματοσειρά (φωτ. 3).





Φωτ. 2





Φωτ. 3​
Το βιβλιοπωλείο που αποτέλεσε την έμπνευση για το βιβλιοπωλείο της ταινίας βρίσκεται σε απόσταση 300 μέτρων (φωτ. χάρτη εδώ), σε κάθετο της Portobello Road, για την ακρίβεια στον αριθμό 13 της Blenheim Crescent. Μέχρι πέρυσι λεγόταν The Travel Bookshop (φωτ. 4). 





Φωτ. 4​
Πέρυσι βγήκε για πούλημα καθώς ο ιδιοκτήτης αποφάσισε να αποσυρθεί και τα παιδιά του δεν ήθελαν να τον διαδεχτούν. Το αγόρασε (και κράτησε το μισό μαγαζί) η αλυσίδα Book Warehouse και η φωτογραφία (φωτ. 5) που βλέπετε από Google Maps δείχνει ότι μετονόμασε το δικό της μισό σε *The Notting Hill Bookshop*.





Φωτ. 5​
Προσέξτε την εξής λεπτομέρεια: Το πραγματικό βιβλιοπωλείο έχει μια πόρτα και στην αριστερή πλευρά της βιτρίνας, όπως το κοιτάμε. Το μαγαζί που χρησιμοποιήθηκε για τα γυρίσματα δεν είχε πόρτα εκεί. Την πρόσθεσαν όμως στην ταινία για να μοιάζει στο πραγματικό μαγαζί. Respect!


Λίγη βοήθεια εδώ:
http://golondon.about.com/od/walkingtoursoflondon/ss/Notting-Hill-Film-Locations-Walk_5.htm
http://golondon.about.com/od/walkingtoursoflondon/ss/Notting-Hill-Film-Locations-Walk_6.htm
http://inserttravelrelatedblognamehere.wordpress.com/2012/05/
http://kensington.londoninformer.co.uk/2011/08/campaign-to-save-travel-booksh.html
http://www.thebookseller.com/news/book-warehouse-takes-over-travel-bookshop-site.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 13, 2012)

Ωραίο! :clap::clap:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2012)

Βρε Νίκελ, αντί να ψάχνεις, δε ρώταγες να σου πω; :inno:
Είχα την εντύπωση ότι ήταν γνωστό το βιβλιοπωλείο και το ότι είχε κλείσει. Το είχαν γράψει οι εφημερίδες, εδώ. Με είχαν ρωτήσει πρόσφατα κάτι τουρίστες στο δρόμο στο Πορτομπέλο που το έψαχναν και με ξάφνιασαν γιατί νόμιζα ότι ύστερα από τόσα χρόνια έχει περάσει η τρέλλα. Και για εμπεριστατωμένη μελέτη, υπάρχει αυτό εδώ που σου λέει που έχουν γυριστεί πολλές ταινίες. 
Όσο για τη διαδρομή του δημοσιογράφου από το Ουέμπλει στο Μπεϊζγουότερ, στο Νότινγκ Χιλ, στο Ερλς Kόρτ, στο Στράτφορντ, κι εγώ αναφώνησα πού πας βρε Καραμήτρο, χειρότερο συνδυασμό δεν θα έβρισκα. Ειδικά για το πώς πας γρήγορα στο Στράτφορντ, η λύση ήταν απλή και την είχαν διαφημίσει πάρα πολύ, το νέο τρένο των αγώνων, δωρεάν για όσους είχαν διαπίστευση.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2012)

Ακόμα πιο πολύ θα ξαφνιαστείς αν σου ζητήσουν το 84 Charing Cross Road.

The place where Marks & Co. used to stand still exists, though it is now a Pizza Hut and it has changed address: now it is 24 Cambridge Circus. The new 84 Charing Cross Road is on the other side of the Cambridge Circus, occupied by a Leon de Bruxelles restaurant. It used to be a Med Kitchen and to have a plaque on it mentioning the book. Number 82 is a modern building. Number 84 was the first shop site fully facing Charing Cross Road north of Cambridge Circus.

Ακριβώς. Στο δεξί άκρο του Pizza Hut...
http://goo.gl/maps/Jbrq0


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2012)

Aυτό δεν θα το ζητήσουν γιατί είναι υπαρκτή διέυθυνση, ακόμα και το 221Β Μπέικερ Στρίτ είναι πλέον υπαρκτό.


----------



## Alfie (Aug 14, 2012)

Είναι άραγε αντίστοιχη του name-dropping η επόμενη φράση μου;

Όχι μόνο έχω επισκεφθεί το βιβλιοπωλείο Marks & Co αλλά έχω αρκετά βιβλία με το βιβλιόσημό του και επίσης αρκετούς καταλόγους του.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2012)

Alfie said:


> Όχι μόνο έχω επισκεφθεί το βιβλιοπωλείο Marks & Co αλλά έχω αρκετά βιβλία με το βιβλιόσημό του και επίσης αρκετούς καταλόγους του.


Είναι συγκινητικό name-dropping. Εγώ δεν τολμώ να ψάξω, γιατί έχω πάρει πολλά βιβλία και από τις δύο πλευρές του δρόμου, καινούργια και μεταχειρισμένα. Αλλά έχω μπερδευτεί με τις αλλαγές που έχουν κάνει και πρέπει να ψάξω προσεκτικά για να είμαι βέβαιος για το τι βρίσκεται στη θέση του σήμερα. Ο ιστότοπος http://www.84charingcrossroad.co.uk/ δεν είναι ενημερωμένος, γιατί το Med Kitchen έκλεισε.


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2012)

Εσείς είσαστε τόσο παλιοί που γνωρίσατε το δρόμο τις εποχές της βιβλιοφιλικής δόξας του. Εγώ πρόλαβα μόνο το Φόιλς, που είχε ακόμα κάτι γραφεία στη μέση της κάθε αίθουσας όπου τα πάντα τα έγραφαν με το χέρι και ήταν όλα κιτρινισμένα. Ο υπόλοιπος δρόμος, σκουπιδαριό, άστεγοι, μεθυσμένοι να κάνουν εμετό σε κάθε γωνία, εστιατόρια της κακιάς ώρας με πέτσινα καθίσματα μισοσκισμένα, ζητιάνοι και τουρίστες που έχασαν το δρόμο και παντού βρώμα και δυσωδία. 

Καλώς ή κακώς, αυτό είναι το Λονδίνο που αντίκρυσα όταν κατέβηκα από το αεροπλάνο. Κι η πρώτη μου επαφή με ντόπιο ήταν μια κοπέλλα σχετικά καλοντυμένη που με πλησίασε για να ζητιανέψει, η πρώτη μου εικόνα ένα σπίτι στο Έρλς Κόρτ, με σκισμένες κουρτίνες, μερικές δεμένες κόμπο στη μέση, σε παράθυρα που είχαν να πλυθούν χρόνια. Άντρες κουστουμαρισμένοι να φοράνε τα σκαρπίνια χωρίς κάλτσες χειμώνα καιρό. Βρωμιά, φτώχεια κι εγκατάλειψη. Άστεγοι σε κάθε είσοδο κτιρίου, τυλιγμένοι με βρωμερά σλίπινγκμπαγκ, αγκαλιά με κάτι αρρωστιάρικα αδέσποτα. Το φορτηγάκι που μοίραζε φαγητό στους άστεγους κάθε βράδυ παρκαρισμένο έξω απ' το πανεπιστήμιο. Και παντού αισθητική της δεκαετίας του '70, παλιωμένη, ξεφτισμένη και παράταιρη. 

Το Σόχο, εκτός από τη Γκρέιτ Μάρλμπορο Στριτ που είναι το Λίμπερτι, δεν υπάρχει για μένα στο χάρτη. Δεν πηγαίνω ποτέ από κει. Το ξέρω ότι έχει φτιάξει, αλλά δεν έχει φτιάξει αρκετά. Το μόνο φτιάξιμο που του αξίζει είναι μια βόμβα να τα γκρεμίσει όλα.


----------

